# sharpening your bowl gouge



## cowchaser (Jan 12, 2009)

What is everyone using to sharpen their bowl gouge? I have both a wolverine sharpening system and a jet sharpener, but no jigs for bowl gouges. Is their actually a jig for bowl gouges for these?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 12, 2009)

There is a jig, but I sharpen them freehand on a slow speed grinder.


----------



## marcruby (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got the Wolverine jig and like it.  Actually, I have two because I use two different profiles.  It makes the sharpening easy and quick.  And when I'm in the middle of a wet bowl quick is very important.

Marc



cowchaser said:


> What is everyone using to sharpen their bowl gouge? I have both a wolverine sharpening system and a jet sharpener, but no jigs for bowl gouges. Is their actually a jig for bowl gouges for these?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FloridaDon (Jan 12, 2009)

Try here:

http://packardwoodworks.com/Merchan...n=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=sharp

There are many jigs for sharpening bowl gouges.  I use a fingernail grind and find it works for a lot of things.

I have both the Wolverine and the Elsworth jig.  Both are fine.

I know some can hand grind, but that takes a lot of talent and time.  These systems are pretty much fool proof.  However, a friend made a template for setting up consistant distance (as the wheel wears down) with the Wolverine system that works great.

If you want, I can send you a picture or a drawing of it.  I think I could do the drawing in Photoshop so that it would be full size.  You can cut one out on a scroll saw.

Florida Don


----------



## homerjatmoes (Jan 12, 2009)

Jet makes the GJ-1 which is like the Tormek makes the Universal Gouge Jig and Harbor Freight as the 95333-0VGA. 

I bought the Grizzly T10024 along with my grinder and have had great success with it. It is a kit and comes with more than just the gouge and chisel jig.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 12, 2009)

I have heard that the Tormek jigs work with the Jet sharpener. I have the Tormek jig for bowl gouges and it is very easy to use.


----------



## JimB (Jan 12, 2009)

I free hand my bowl gouge. I learned how to sharpen all my tools free hand when I took a bowl turning class through the Adult Continuing Education. It was 8 Mondays for 3 hours each night. Although shaprening wasn't really part of the class I asked the instructor to teach me. I took all my tools into class and he showed me how to sharpen them and watched me practice. The advantage is that once you learn how to free hand you can sharpen your tools anywhere, anytime. All you need is a grinder. I think it is a skill worth learning. 

I've never used a commercial jig but I do have a home made one I use for some of my tools. Maybe some day, when I sell more pens, I'll get a commercial system.


----------



## JerryS (Jan 12, 2009)

mrcook4570 said:


> There is a jig, but I sharpen them freehand on a slow speed grinder.



I do the same with all my cutting tools whether they be turning , planning , chiseling or carving .  I find it faster and easier , that's JMO.


----------



## talbot (Jan 13, 2009)

I use the wolverine jig, its quick its easy and it gives you guaranteed repeatability.

regards, Bill


----------



## rick_lindsey (Jan 13, 2009)

How much sharper would a slow wet grinder get a tool than a 1725rpm grinder, assuming a similar wolverine-style jig on each?


----------



## Dario (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is one I made (cheap but works)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=25986


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 13, 2009)

rick_lindsey said:


> How much sharper would a slow wet grinder get a tool than a 1725rpm grinder, assuming a similar wolverine-style jig on each?




The Tormek style jig and the Wolverine jig are totally different jigs.  That said, I believe the official difference between the sharpness of the two systems is 1.3nanometers divided by the circumference of the gouge and then the altitude must be factored in.  Tonight is a full moon so the force of the additonal gravitational pull will change the result by 0.000000001 BCH divided by the height of the Washington Monument.

YMMV,

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Actually I was wondering that very thing, I have a high speed grinder and was wondering if a home made rig will work with that or do I need a slow speed grinder?


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jan 13, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Actually I was wondering that very thing, I have a high speed grinder and was wondering if a home made rig will work with that or do I need a slow speed grinder?


 
You need a slow speed grinder -- the slower the better.  The high speed grinders generate too much heat which is bad for your tools.


----------



## Dario (Jan 13, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Actually I was wondering that very thing, I have a high speed grinder and was wondering if a home made rig will work with that or do I need a slow speed grinder?



Need? NO...slow speed is better but you can use a high speed one (I do) but a bit trickier.  Just don't let it heat up by giving it a "break" or occasional dip in water.:wink:


----------



## rick_lindsey (Jan 13, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> The Tormek style jig and the Wolverine jig are totally different jigs.



The realms of Hades will likely be frozen over before I could buy a Tormek, but harbor freight has a couple of wet/dry grinders in the $60-$100 range... this one : http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95236 is $110 but the cheaper one doesn't look like it would lend itself to a wolverine style jig.

Are there ways to slow down a grinder short of gearing it?

-Rick


----------



## homerjatmoes (Jan 13, 2009)

rick_lindsey said:


> Are there ways to slow down a grinder short of gearing it?
> 
> -Rick


Electrically no, grinders have induction motors, routers and variable speed lathes have universal motors that can work on a range of voltage.


----------



## talbot (Jan 14, 2009)

rick_lindsey said:


> How much sharper would a slow wet grinder get a tool than a 1725rpm grinder, assuming a similar wolverine-style jig on each?



I dont think it would make any real difference in turning work. It might look shinier but I doubt if you would notice any difference in the performance of the tool. I also dont think you need a slow speed grinder unless maybe if all your tools are carbon steel, then it could be beneficial. 
I do use a tormek for flatwork blades and chisels however.
Ive always been advised that a high speed grinder won't do any permanent damage to HSS tools as even if you blue the edge you won't actually lose the temper.
You should never blue the edge anyhow during sharpening as the tool only needs a few seconds contact with the wheel to sharpen it. 
I think a lot of turners spend way too long at the grinder when they sharpen a tool, almost regrinding them at times which is a real waste of time and money. Little and often is a good at the grinder.
I was once told by a very experienced turner never to dip a hot edge into cold water, HSS or carbon steel, as it could impare the cutting edge. He suggested a fine spray/mist is best to cool the edge without damage.


----------

